# Fixed p0101 and p1101. Due to clip and throttle body ridge wearing down.



## HatchBatch (Jun 21, 2019)

Nice work! I had the same issue, I think the BNR spacer moves the stock pipe up too much and contacts the underside of the cowl, slowly flexing and weakening the connection. I was in a rush when mine popped off so I found a new stock intake pipe and swapped it out while removing the spacer for the time being. 

I had the same idea as you but I figured the plastic pipe would crush when I clamped the coupler to it, how did you solve that?And what exact coupler did you use?Inner diameter etc. I will probably do this sooner or later.

Thanks!


----------

